# Think of any character, fictional or real:



## Crono1000 (Oct 6, 2011)

I seriously can't stump this guy 

Akinator, the Web Genius


----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn he guessed mine 3 times in a row. That must be an extensive database to be that accurate.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 6, 2011)

mother fucker steve urkel
and penny from big bang theory   wow this thing is good


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2011)

23 questions and he shows me a picture of steve martin who was whom I was thinking but he never asked a question that was related.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

i beat it. 

James Urbaniak - IMDb


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i beat it.
> 
> James Urbaniak - IMDb



I love Venture Bros.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

he got the next 1

Jonathan Rhys Meyers - IMDb

you need to pick an obscure character


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

i don't really know all the answers to the every question either though.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 6, 2011)

He got mine...







I tried again and he got Borat wrong... After a few more questions he got it right...


----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2011)

Cloud Strife in 9 guesses, Courier 6 from fallout New Vegas in 10 guesses, this thing is insane!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 6, 2011)

It got Jenna Jameson in about 15 questions.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 6, 2011)

This thing is cool...

Reps...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow this thing is intense; it asked some pretty random questions at first than it hit Starcraft and 3 questions later got it right, Zeratul!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2011)

He guessed Asterix before guessing correctly -- Superman, but got Merv Griffin in less than twenty quetions. Zoinks!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)

it show apicture of my junk in 9 questions


----------



## SFW (Oct 6, 2011)

It got mine wrong. I was thinking of Laurence Fishburne but it came up with Denzel.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> It got mine wrong. I was thinking of Laurence Fishburne but it came up with Denzel.


 



Does that make it racist?...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Wow this thing is intense; it asked some pretty random questions at first than it hit Starcraft and 3 questions later got it right, Zeratul!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 6, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Newb


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2011)

I beat it with Paul Kemp the main character in HS Thompson's the Rum Diary, but at question 20 he did answer HST, so that was close, then around 45 he said Raoul Duke...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

i beat him with the aardvark from the ant n the aardvark.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

Character to find : Ron Jeremy 
      Has your character really existed?Yes 
Is your character a female?No
Is your character still alive?Yes
Has your character ever been married?Don't know
Is your character an actor?Yes
Does your character mostly play in comedies?No
Is your character currently more than 50 years old?Yes
Is your character a martial arts expert?No
Has your character ever been nominated to the Oscar's?No
Is your character a porn actor?Yes
Is your character fat?Yes
Is your character gay?No

bunch of pervs play that game he got ron jeremy in 12 questions.


----------



## the_predator (Oct 6, 2011)

Didn't get mine...The Vindicator It was a super random movie from the early eighties. It guessed Robocop


----------



## caaraa (Oct 6, 2011)

That must be an extensive database to be that accurate.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 6, 2011)

caaraa said:


> That must be an extensive database to be that accurate.



Or one hell of an algorithm.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 6, 2011)

it uses like an algorithm and searches thru millions of words and the word bank gets drastically smaller every question you answer until it only has one word left


----------



## ExLe (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn he even got Ronnie Coleman...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 7, 2011)

Genie just got owned by Francis Crick.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 7, 2011)

...and David Lynch. That genie doesnt know shit.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> it show apicture of my junk in 9 questions



Dark Geared God? 







It does too.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 7, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> it uses like an algorithm and searches thru millions of words and the word bank gets drastically smaller every question you answer until it only has one word left



It's called fuzzy logic.

Took it two tries to get Blankman


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2011)

um no pee pees in open chat. that was hideous. lol


----------



## ExLe (Oct 7, 2011)

Is your character a real person? Yes

Is your character a male? Yes

Is your character famous? No

Is your character disliked by many? Yes

Is your character an internet troll? Yes

Does your character fantasize about mythical dragons? Yes

Is your character a masochist? Yes

Is your character a bottom homosexual? Yes






*Madmann*
*

*



Right again!


----------



## SRMFTW (Oct 8, 2011)

wow trippy


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha!  I stumped him on my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th try.

Parn from Lodoss War.  Don't judge me.

Dirk Benedict from The A-Team and Battlestar Galactica.  F*ck yeah!  Face got me a win.

LaFours, from Mallrats.


----------



## Mig139 (Oct 8, 2011)

motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paul Walker
Sylvester Stallone
J LO

hahahahahahahahahahahaha! pretty cool shit!


----------

